
Are we getting enough sulfur in our diet? (2007) - PaulHoule
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2198910/
======
jinpa_zangpo
For every plus there is a minus:

A review of methionine dependency and the role of methionine restriction in
cancer growth control and life-span extension

[http://www.cancertreatmentreviews.com/article/S0305-7372(12)...](http://www.cancertreatmentreviews.com/article/S0305-7372\(12\)00005-9/abstract)

Methionine is an essential amino acid with many key roles in mammalian
metabolism such as protein synthesis, methylation of DNA and polyamine
synthesis. Restriction of methionine may be an important strategy in cancer
growth control particularly in cancers that exhibit dependence on methionine
for survival and proliferation. Methionine dependence in cancer may be due to
one or a combination of deletions, polymorphisms or alterations in expression
of genes in the methionine de novo and salvage pathways. Cancer cells with
these defects are unable to regenerate methionine via these pathways. Defects
in the metabolism of folate may also contribute to the methionine dependence
phenotype in cancer. Selective killing of methionine dependent cancer cells in
co-culture with normal cells has been demonstrated using culture media
deficient in methionine. Several animal studies utilizing a methionine
restricted diet have reported inhibition of cancer growth and extension of a
healthy life-span. In humans, vegan diets, which can be low in methionine, may
prove to be a useful nutritional strategy in cancer growth control. The
development of methioninase which depletes circulating levels of methionine
may be another useful strategy in limiting cancer growth. The application of
nutritional methionine restriction and methioninase in combination with
chemotherapeutic regimens is the current focus of clinical studies.

~~~
scythe
Details, details, details.

[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Daniel_Epner/publicatio...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Daniel_Epner/publication/11049822_Nutrient_Intake_and_Nutritional_Indexes_in_Adults_With_Metastatic_Cancer_on_a_Phase_I_Clinical_Trial_of_Dietary_Methionine_Restriction/links/53f1f55b0cf272810e4c7a1a.pdf)

> Alternatively, weight loss experienced by patients in the trial may have
> been independ \- ent of energy intake but, rather, attributable to
> “obligatory” muscle catabolism related to methionine restriction per se. A
> recent study designed to quantify dietary methionine re \- quirements in
> normal subjects sheds light on this issue (22). In that study, stable
> isotope methods were used to measure obligatory methionine oxidation in
> normal subjects on a diet completely devoid of sulfur amino acids
> (methionine and cysteine) for 5 days. Although somewhat controversial (23),
> obligatory oxidation rates are considered by many to repre \- sent the
> minimum requirement for amino acids, that is, the amount that is oxidized
> despite maximal body conservation. The obligatory oxidative loss of
> methionine was 13 mg/kg/ day in that study (22). Patients in our trial, who
> were re \- stricted to 2 mg methionine/kg/day, therefore, consumed 11
> mg/kg/day less than the minimum requirement. However, they consumed adequate
> amounts of cysteine, which is pres \- ent in Hominex-2. They therefore may
> have had obligatory methionine oxidation rates < 13 mg/kg/day. The fact that
> all patients reversibly lost weight, despite what would normally be
> considered adequate energy and protein intake, may actu \- ally be
> encouraging, since it confirms that patients adhered to the diet. The basic
> premise of this strategy is that dietary methionine restriction will have a
> greater deleterious effect on tumors than on normal host tissues.

Unless you _actually have cancer_ , obligate muscle catabolism secondary to
methionine restriction is a high price to pay.

------
fencepost
Interesting, also interesting that this is a 9 year old article.

I'm surprised that the elderly are noted as not getting enough sulfur, because
I believe eggs are a good source and (barring incidents like the avian disease
outbreak last year) are a generally inexpensive source of protein as well.

~~~
e40
My experience is that older people fear eggs because of the bad campaign
against them in the 80s (70s?).

~~~
jandrese
Can't eat eggs, they have _cholesterol_!

It is somewhat depressing how much of the stuff we have done "for health
reasons" ends up being less healthy than the original.

~~~
nibs
Cholesterol is good but the antinutrients in egg whites are not ideal. Egg
yolks are extremely good for you though.

~~~
noir_lord
What is an 'antinutrient'?.

Googling antinutrient with egg whites seems to bring up relatively few highly
spurious 'paleo' type sites.

~~~
mrob
Raw eggs contain the anti-nutrient avidin, a protein that binds to biotin,
making it unavailable as vitamin. If you eat large quantities of raw egg you
could theoretically become biotin deficient. Cooking destroys the avidin.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avidin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avidin)

Additionally, the protein in raw eggs is poorly absorbed, which could be
because of other unidentified anti-nutrients. Again, cooking solves the
problem:

[http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full](http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full)

~~~
robotmlg
Good thing no one eats raw eggs then

~~~
mrob
People certainly do eat raw eggs. In the UK, the vast majority of eggs are
from vaccinated chickens ("Lion Mark") and are considered safe to eat raw. Raw
egg yolks taste much better than cooked egg yolks IMO. And there is an old
idea of eating raw eggs as a protein supplement for athletes, eg. Sylvester
Stallone does it in Rocky. This is now discredited but eggs are cheap and
easily available so people probably still do it.

~~~
kyledrake
They're hard to find because most grocery stores don't stock them, but you can
actually buy pasteurized eggs at some places in the states too. They
pasteurize by putting the eggs in hot water for a few minutes, so it's a
simple process that you could actually do at home (but getting it right is
tricky).

I have a prairie oyster for breakfast sometimes: one unbeaten raw egg, a few
dashes of worcestershire sauce, a little Tabasco, salt and pepper, and then
you kindof eat it like it's a raw oyster. It's an acquired taste.

~~~
huxley
In Western Canada, prairie oysters are cooked bull testicles, so another
acquired taste (one I never acquired)

------
marze
Additional interesting thoughts on sulfer and health in this Weston Price
Foundation article:

[http://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/abcs-of-
nutrition/...](http://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/abcs-of-
nutrition/sulfur-deficiency/)

~~~
SwellJoe
Weston A Price foundation is not a reliable or useful source of health
information. It is more of a religion, or cult, based on a bunch of anecdotes
from Price's travels and dental practice. They never let science get in the
way of a good story from their founder.

As with other religions, they get some things right, but I think I'll take my
nutritional guidance from the best science I can find on the topic, rather
than a 19th century dentist.

~~~
brational
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_authority](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_authority)

------
magic_beans
Aren't brassicas (cauliflower, bok choy, kale, etc) contain sulfur?

Are they not a good source of sulfur? I'm confused as to why this article
proclaims proteins to be the only dietary source of sulfur.

~~~
brational
Yep they are. Onions and garlic family vegetables too. Eggs/fish/meat simply
have much higher concentrations.

------
dylanops
Interesting too look at how diets vary across generations / this generation
seems to eat foods with a lot less sulfur and sodiums I wonder does that
affect health on a greater scale.

------
andy_ppp
Interesting. A quick look suggest MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane) might be the
easiest way to absorb this.

~~~
uberstuber
One-off unscientific anecdote: A weightlifting coach advised me to take MSM
for improved recovery. I tried it for a few months and never noticed a
difference, but I was eating plenty of eggs during that time.

------
elmojenkins
I know someone who was given a sulfur supplement/treatment in the ER. The
doctors did not know if the low sulfer level is what caused her issue or not,
but noted that it was odd.

------
graycat
Let's see: Some rotten eggs smell like hydrogen sulfide. So, it figures that
if eat some eggs, will get enough sulfur? Likely!

------
paul_milovanov
I wouldn't worry about this too much. There'll be lots of time for sulfur
later where we're all going.

------
PepeGomez
I just skimmed the article, but the figures seem to prove we are getting
enough. Why did you post it?

------
sbierwagen
(2007)

------
madengr
I thought sulfur was put in prison food to quell the libido. Maybe a wise
tale.

~~~
konsumer
I thought it was potassium chloride (salt Peter)

~~~
CamperBob2
Saltpeter is potassium nitrate. It's a diuretic, not sure why it would have
any particular effect on libido.

~~~
tacon
[http://www.snopes.com/military/saltpeter.asp](http://www.snopes.com/military/saltpeter.asp)

